# Chael Sonnen takes a shot at Arianny Celeste.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> Sonnen being interviewed about the mma awards, and asked about the ring card girls:
> “We only had one and that was Chandella [Powell]. The other was the IQ card girl. Arianny [Celeste] kind of walks around and holds up her latest test score. One time when there was a title fight, she got all the way up to five and we were very proud of her.”


Hilarious stuff.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Blah blah, Sonnens an ass:confused03:... I just don't care anymore.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Hahaha, Arianny has always come across as a bitch to me so I think this is great


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> I just don't care anymore.


Now Brian..... that's what you said about 10 sonnen threads ago.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

UNACCEPTABLE.:bye02:

ARIANNY:drool01::drink01::happy03: is more well-known than most of the fighters Dana has under contract. Up until like two years ago, this was true of Sonnen himself.

I'd always like to know her a lil better... I'm just sayin'.:hug:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Haha. I've got no problem with him making fun of someone with an absolute worthless job


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

LULZ. Good stuff Sonnen. Palmer is where it's at. She seems pretty intelligent too on top of being the hottest ring girl.



BrianRClover said:


> Blah blah, Sonnens an ass:confused03:... I just don't care anymore.


You you click... read... and still post. Weird how that works isn't it?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

He probably tried to hit on her and she wouldn't have any of it.

That's the only possible explanation. :dunno:

Anyway, Sonnen for life.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Now Brian..... that's what you said about 10 sonnen threads ago.


lol... not true though. I seriously started typing a more descriptive take on the topic, and just realized half way through... I just can't care about the guy anymore.



PheelGoodInc said:


> LULZ. Good stuff Sonnen. Palmer is where it's at. She seems pretty intelligent too on top of being the hottest ring girl.
> 
> 
> 
> You you click... read... and still post. Weird how that works isn't it?


Uh... don't take it personally there Pheelgood... It's not about your thread that you started... I tend to enjoy your post greatly. I just don't care about Sonnen insulting people anymore... he's resorting to octagon girls now, *the guy is too desperative for attention and it's sad...*... oh look at that, I bounced back!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Say something about Brittney and it's a scrap Mr. Sonnen.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

BrianRClover said:


> I just don't care about Sonnen insulting people anymore... *he's resorting to the G.O.A.T. of octagon girls now*, the guy is too desperative for attention and is sad about lacking sub-defense.


Edited for clarity.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

bad joke, i think he should get some tips from rogan


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> Uh... don't take it personally there Pheelgood... It's not about your thread that you started... I tend to enjoy your post greatly. I just don't care about Sonnen insulting people anymore... he's resorting to octagon girls now, *the guy is too desperative for attention and it's sad...*... oh look at that, I bounced back!:thumbsup:


Lets face it, Sonnen is a full time fighter and a part time comedian. When he says a joke its either going to be funny or not. At this point, it's foolish to classify him as pathetic or desperate... it'd be the same as classifying any comedian as foolish or desperate for making fun of another person. Chael Sonnen is an entertainer...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

1) Arianny is clearly a super ****.

2) It was obviously a light hearted jab, and I doubt she'll legitimately be upset about it. 

3) Palmer > Celeste


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Every time I hear Arianny talk she sounds about as sharp as a pillow. As mentioned before she also sounds like a huge bitch sometimes. I approve of this Sonnen joke.



Rauno said:


> Say something about Brittney and it's a scrap Mr. Sonnen.



Chael would not dare, especially because she is smart and not a bitch.

edit: oldfan who is that cutie in your spoiler?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> Uh... don't take it personally there Pheelgood... It's not about your thread that you started... I tend to enjoy your post greatly. I just don't care about Sonnen insulting people anymore... he's resorting to octagon girls now, *the guy is too desperative for attention and it's sad...*... oh look at that, I bounced back!:thumbsup:


:hug:

Nothing personal bud. I enjoy your posts as well.

I just do find it ironic that people always say that are over Sonnen... but his name still sucks them in to read and post about him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Every time I hear Arianny talk she sounds about as sharp as a pillow. As mentioned before she also sounds like a huge bitch sometimes. I approve of this Sonnen joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Y'all ask Pheelgood. I want to know too.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Y'all ask Pheelgood. I want to know too.


Good question. It was just some random video I took when I kicked her out in the morning...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I admit I laughed at the "She made it up to 5 one time and we were very proud of her"


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sonnen is clearly trying to get it in, putting Arianny down is just part of his game to get the chance to "LnP" her...


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> 1) Arianny is clearly a super ****.
> 
> 2) It was obviously a light hearted jab, and I doubt she'll legitimately be upset about it.
> 
> 3) Palmer > Celeste


Hahaha, post of the day. Agree with 1 and 2, but can't back you much on 3 as I don't care for any of them. Personally, I rate Chandella Powell and Rachel Leah above them. 

They need to get in someone like Kim Kardashian or Jaime Koeppe or something instead of those scarily overrated barbie dolls.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

So basically he tried to bang her and she scoffed so now she's a dumbass? LOL.

As far as her being a bitch, she seems to be ok. Didn't some kid ask her to go with him to prom and she went? Publicity stunt sure but still cool.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I always look at these topics and think that some of the posters here are the type of obnoxious people who go to comedy shows and laugh at every single solitary joke and sometimes even before they get to the punchline.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> Hahaha, post of the day. Agree with 1 and 2, but can't back you much on 3 as I don't care for any of them. Personally, I rate Chandella Powell and Rachel Leah above them.
> 
> They need to get in someone like Kim Kardashian or Jaime Koeppe or something instead of those scarily overrated barbie dolls.


I don't know if those shorts could contain the ass of Kim Kardashian.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I always look at these topics and think that some of the posters here are the type of obnoxious people who go to comedy shows and laugh at every single solitary joke and sometimes even before they get to the punchline.


Your from philly, your sense of humor revolves around heckling, and yes ariyianni is a dumb twat who isn't that nice of a person I have heard and I don't think she's hot at all besides the fake implants, brittany and edith and leah are all better.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's well documented that three ring card girls never typically works as one is usually responsible for forming a 'cliq' and cutting the third one out. I don't think it takes much thought to figure out just who that might be. 

I'm also not saying I burst out in hysterics over this joke, but I also didn't find it incredibly offensive. Certainly nothing to get worked up over.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What I find amazing is that *still* nobody chucks a few insults back at Chael. What's wrong with these people?! It would be far more entertaining if there was a bit more back-and-forth, instead of Chael slinging mud everywhere and nobody having the guts to say anything back.

I think if I was on the receiving end of some of Chaels volleys, I would enjoy engaging him with some equally absurd banter. And I'm sure Chael would enjoy it.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> What I find amazing is that *still* nobody chucks a few insults back at Chael. What's wrong with these people?! It would be far more entertaining if there was a bit more back-and-forth, instead of Chael slinging mud everywhere and nobody having the guts to say anything back.
> 
> I think if I was on the receiving end of some of Chaels volleys, I would enjoy engaging him with some equally absurd banter. And I'm sure Chael would enjoy it.


Mirko has thrown some stuff back insulting his IQ.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

He can't pick a fight so he goes after a girl instead... Quite the man that Sonnen, I must say


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mirage445 said:


> Mirko has thrown some stuff back insulting his IQ.


Bigfoot was talking some shit to him about how to defend a triangle, haven't heard a word from him since Cormier blasted him though.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Chael is finally responding to this twitter comment Arianny made back in 2010?



> AriannyCeleste Arianny Celeste
> *sucks @sonnench said that about me. i am actually reading his new book "How To Make BIG Money in Real Estate*"


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

haha Chael carefully chose his words, he had to make sure he didn't say anything bad about Chandella cos otherwise he'd have to answer to Mr Wonderful.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Seems easy to wear a bikini and seems easy to walk in a circle, but try walking in a circle while wearing a bikini. Talented girl!

from 1 hour ago


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Seems easy to wear a bikini and seems easy to walk in a circle, but try walking in a circle while wearing a bikini. Talented girl!
> 
> from 1 hour ago


Try walking in a circle while wearing a bikini and at the same time look hot. That right there is the real talent. 2 out of 3 girls couldnt do what Arianny does. Its not Ariannys fault that she was born with the talent of good looks and other people were not.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BTW everyone who doesn't like sonnen and posts in his threads heres a picture for you.

Sonnen is the fisherman and you guys are the sharks at the bottom


----------



## czaq (Oct 21, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> What I find amazing is that *still* nobody chucks a few insults back at Chael. What's wrong with these people?! It would be far more entertaining if there was a bit more back-and-forth, instead of Chael slinging mud everywhere and nobody having the guts to say anything back.
> 
> I think if I was on the receiving end of some of Chaels volleys, I would enjoy engaging him with some equally absurd banter. And I'm sure Chael would enjoy it.


Maybe he should start insulting someone with a professional background -> Lesnar


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Seems easy to wear a bikini and seems easy to walk in a circle, but try walking in a circle while wearing a bikini. Talented girl!
> 
> from 1 hour ago


Does this mean Chael can't identify the difference between a bikini & short shorts?

You're slippin' Chael!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> Hahaha, post of the day. Agree with 1 and 2, but can't back you much on 3 as I don't care for any of them. Personally, I rate Chandella Powell and Rachel Leah above them.


Hold your horses there buster, You find Chandella attractive!?

I think she looks like Danny Glover, its not just me is it?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> BTW everyone who doesn't like sonnen and posts in his threads heres a picture for you.
> 
> Sonnen is the fisherman and you guys are the sharks at the bottom
> 
> View attachment 4020


I see myself as a pestilence ridden pigeon with a full bowel, passing overhead...





Mirage445 said:


> Mirko has thrown some stuff back insulting his IQ.


Unfortunately, Mirko has the delivery of Frankenstein.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I see myself as a pestilence ridden pigeon with a full bowel, passing overhead...







and mirko also has the footwork of frankenstein, thanks R.E(Rashad Evans)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

czaq said:


> Maybe he should start insulting someone with a professional background -> Lesnar


His done it. Lesnar replied by saying he honestly doesn't know who Sonnen is.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rauno said:


> His done it. Lesnar replied by saying he honestly doesn't know who Sonnen is.


Sonnen hasn't said a single word about Lesnar since that comment. At least one man knows how to play the game a bit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Thinking about it all makes me angry we didn't get Bisping-Sonnen in TUF. Mayhem is good and all but he is no Sonnen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Thinking about it all makes me angry we didn't get Bisping-Sonnen in TUF. Mayhem is good and all but he is no Sonnen.


This. We'll never get to see it either because Miller is gonna beat Bisbing and he's never getting a title shot at Chael.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Wonder how Chael would have reacted to the fire extingisher! That was brilliant and Miller took it really well.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

I actually found that pretty funny, and i don't even like Sonnen. I put Brittney and Rachel over Ariany, but let face it, she's not real hard on the eyes. Her job is to give us something nice to look at between rounds, and i think we can all agree she does that just fine.





pipe said:


> Hold your horses there buster, You find Chandella attractive!?
> 
> I think she looks like Danny Glover, its not just me is it?


Thanks for that. Now I'll never be able to look at her again without giggling.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

slapstick said:


> Wonder how Chael would have reacted to the fire extingisher! That was brilliant and Miller took it really well.


I think Bisbing would be too scurred to try it. Not with Mayhem who si a prankster himself sonnen would army carry bisbing through the door that always breaks.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Taking a shot at the Ring Girls. What is the point other than to be a dick?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Taking a shot at the Ring Girls. What is the point other than to be a dick?


People say that being a dick to women get's you women. :thumb02: Chael just called dibs.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Taking a shot at the Ring Girls. What is the point other than to be a dick?


Ariyianni is a bitch, my least favorite of the ring girls in all mma in personality and looks and she is really dumb, now britanny that's another story.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Ariyianni is a bitch, my least favorite of the ring girls in all mma in personality and *looks* and she is really dumb, now britanny that's another story.


Except for Chandella, who apparently looks like Danny Glover...heehee


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Freakshow said:


> Except for Chandella, who apparently looks like Danny Glover...heehee


Well I'll call that one a tie, DO NOT WANT, edith and leah were great and britanny are the best UFC ones.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ali Sonoma, Diego's former fiancee get's zero recognition. It's like i'm the only one who likes her.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Ali Sonoma, Diego's former fiancee get's zero recognition. It's like i'm the only one who likes her.


Thanks good you just gave me this


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn, I almost forgot about Edith. Amber Miller was another good one. Loted amazing in the Xyience commercial.....and then they replaced her with Forrest...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

AriannyCeleste Arianny Celeste 

Hey what's ur name.. after @spideranderson kicks your ass..u won't even be able to count to 5!! Get ready to kiss brazils ass! <3

Shit just got real...


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> *AriannyCeleste Arianny Celeste *
> Talking crap about me In interviews is like when a boy picks on a girl he likes in 1st grade...GROW UP! Doesn't work anymore sir!
> 10 hours ago


:thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Arianny instantly assumes a much richer, more famous, married man is interested in her because he thinks she's dumb?


Arianny should probably save face because she certainly isn't about to win a battle of wits against anyone, haha.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lol, Chael just being Chael
Some stuff is across the line but this one is just him looking for a laugh more than believing that her test score is a 1 out of ???


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

There are millions of girls out there as hot or hotter than Arianny. She's nothing special outside of a moderately attractive face with a moderately filled cranium.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

How did this turn into a "how hot is Arianny" thread instead of a "Chael is man enough to make fun of girls" thread?

I don't care how stupid, ugly or annoying she might be, fact is Chael needed someone to pick on since he couldn't pick a fight with Silva (again), so he's picking on a girl...

Manly, must be said 

Oh, I forgot - it's cool because it's Chael Sonnen, my bad


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I was hoping he'd take a pop at her 12 year old like body.

Wish the UFC got rid of Arianney.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I wish UFC got rid of Danny Glover.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

hellholming said:


> I wish UFC got rid of Danny Glover.


LMAO @ Danny Glover, that's brilliant.

At least Glover has a bit of ass.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So now we're pretending Arianny isn't pretty? Well now.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Arianny is gorgeous and all you Glover jokers would still put a hurting on Chandellas ass if you got the chance! :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Arianny is gorgeous and all you Glover jokers would still put a hurting on Chandellas ass if you got the chance! :thumb02:


I approve of this message :thumb02:


----------



## tie (Oct 9, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Ariyianni is a bitch, my least favorite of the ring girls in all mma in personality and looks and she is really dumb, now britanny that's another story.


Nah, she is just trolling you to get people talking and selling the UFC brand and apparently it's working. She must be some short of genius me thinks.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Heh. what annoys me is that every single time it's her turn to hold up the card and walks back to her seat the camera man never misses, but other girls not so much (which I believe are hotter overall). I'm sorry but I need curves in my woman else I feel like I'm looking at a dude with boobs.

PS I would destroy me some Danny Glover.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I gotta be honest. I think Daniel Glover would have his way with me so I would respectfully have to take a pass.

If this is a "Is Arianny Hot?" discussion, I would have to say ya, I'd hit that. But are there hotter girls out there, yes there are. Let's be honest here guys, Arianny wants to sleep with any of you with no consequences ... you're hitting that.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

demoman993 said:


> I gotta be honest. I think Daniel Glover would have his way with me so I would respectfully have to take a pass.
> 
> If this is a "Is Arianny Hot?" discussion, I would have to say ya, I'd hit that. But are there hotter girls out there, yes there are. Let's be honest here guys, Arianny wants to sleep with any of you with no consequences ... you're hitting that.


I dunno maybe I'll let her slob the knob a bit, but doggie will be like bumping and grinding with Olive Oil.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> So now we're pretending Arianny isn't pretty? Well now.


She's quite pretty. I've seen much prettier and hotter girls walking their dogs through the local park though to be honest.

She's quite pretty, has the body of a 12 year old and comes across as a bitch IMO. There are much hotter girls out there the UFC could hire.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Rauno said:


> and all you Glover jokers would still put a hurting on Chandellas ass if you got the chance! :thumb02:


I never said I wouldn't... shit, you could always just put a bag over her head or something.. nothing wrong with that body. :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

With the ufc's recent growth i would think that we will see a big step up in Talent and competition.:thumb02:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Come on guys stop acting like Daniel Glover is ugly cause she's not. Adrianna is certainly prettier facewise but overall I'll take good ol Danny over ironing board any day.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> She's quite pretty. I've seen much prettier and hotter girls walking their dogs through the local park though to be honest.
> 
> She's quite pretty, has the body of a 12 year old and comes across as a bitch IMO. There are much hotter girls out there the UFC could hire.


There's always hotter and prettier girls.....100 percent of the time.

That's a fallacy.

But yeah....I'd generally agree......never noticed the 12 year old body thing before....damn...if she didn't have plastic tits I'd question if she had reached menarche...



EDIT: AAAAAH! SHE DOES LOOK LIKE DANNY GLOVER! **** you guys! Cannot unsee!


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Id bang both chandella and arianny tbh :thumb02:



oh and btw here is the best ring girl ever!! ( she works in several MMA events here ).



















Google Juliana Salimeni for more pics (even some nude stuff) raise01:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chandella looks like a post-op tranny to me.


And at the above...yeah wasn't that impressed but I went to google and yeah...wow.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Danny Glover never looked so sweet.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Black girls got some sweet putang you guys dunno what you are missing :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Black girls got some sweet putang you guys dunno what you are missing :thumb02:


I dig black girls that couldn't possibly have been born male.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I think that girl fighter Leah (forgot her last name) looks like a dude and guys were foaming in their mouths over her. But Cris cyborg certainly takes the cake.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hm. I think afterall I would have a nice wholesome get together with Chandella and discuss our interests and hobbies by candlelight.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Soakked said:


> But Cris cyborg certainly takes the cake.


Only if the cake was laced with steroids I feel.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I'm not attracted to black chicks but I find it hilarious people critique a female they would never have a chance with.

Most of us would tap any of the ring girls given the opportunity and the rest are probably gay.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Danny Glover never looked so sweet.


 You're right. In that pic she looks more like Deion sanders.












otronegro said:


> Id bang both chandella and arianny tbh :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not the body of a 12 year old.










The UFC needs to find her.raise01:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

oldfan said:


> You're right. In that pic she looks more like Deion sanders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO you guys say Chandella looks like a dude and then post a pic of a girl that has more muscles than Kenny Florian with a Eastern European trash look. Personally I think we need a nice looking Latina or Brazilian brunette to represent. Don't get me wrong I like my blonds, but it gets rather tiring have them stuffed down my face at every given moment as the general consensus "top dime" look.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Chandella... she just has man-like cheeks and chin IMO.

but this blondy is just a godess raise01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hear bashing of ring girls and had to lock and load the ban hammer in case somebody got out of line on Mrs. Palmer also known as the Mrs. Toxic V2.0 around my house.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Who is this Ms Palmer you speak of sir, pics or didn't happen.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Who is this Ms Palmer you speak of sir, pics or didn't happen.



another woman trapped in a 12 year olds body.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't understand all these guys dissing the UFC ring girls...commenting on their "12 year old bodies".

If they gave you guys a shot... be honest... you'd bang all of them!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Definitely a cutie :thumbsup:

At least she looks like she got an arse. Sorry imma butt man.



Crester said:


> I don't understand all these guys dissing the UFC ring girls...commenting on their "12 year old bodies".
> 
> If they gave you guys a shot... be honest... you'd bang all of them!


Dude most myself included would bang a whale if we needed too. If its put on a platter it don't matter if it's that girl from Imma get u sucka movie baldheaded and hopping on one leg. Doesn't mean we don't have preferences.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Dude most myself included would bang a whale if we needed too. If its put on a platter it don't matter if it's that girl from Imma get u sucka movie baldheaded and hopping on one leg. Doesn't mean we don't have preferences.


That pretty much is it. Unless of course...


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

otronegro said:


> Id bang both chandella and arianny tbh :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah seen her before in an interview with Dos Santos, she's a bit TOO hot. Seen her legs? You can tell she squats and deadlifts. Why can't UFC get more girls like


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I hear bashing of ring girls and had to lock and load the ban hammer in case somebody got out of line on Mrs. Palmer also known as the Mrs. Toxic V2.0 around my house.


I'm gonna bet that Ms. Palmer has no idea that she is in your long term plan....

Seriously though, I like having 3 girls out there. Get rid of Glover and add another to the group with Arianny and Britney. By no means do I want to see her (Arianny)let go, she does her "job" just fine. Just some more variation would be nice that's all.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> another woman trapped in a 12 year olds


Man she is in fantastic shape. Do you just want her to eat a cheeseburger? Or are you saying their bone structure is too small?

Either way she is hot as hell now and hot as hell if she gains 10 pounds lol.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Arianny fires back:



> _Hey what's ur name.. after @spideranderson kicks your [expletive]..u won't even be able to count to 5!! Get ready to kiss brazils_ [expletive]!
> 
> And Sonnen's reply:
> 
> _Seems easy to wear a bikini and seems easy to walk in a circle, but try walking in a circle while wearing a bikini. Talented girl._


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

This is so pathetic...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Crester said:


> This is so pathetic...







Officially derailed.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah crester ruined the thrad


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Remembering the thread with the video of a few fighters and Britney/Arianny/Danny on the beach surfing told me there is nothing "12 year old" about Britney's ass.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I woke Arianny up when I saw this... she read it, chuckled and fell face first into my lap.

She's not offended at all.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Bittany = by far the hottest ring girl. Would do 3 times a day... sometimes 4.

Arianny good body but a bad tit job (saw in playboy). Would still do 3 times a day.

Chandella is a freakin horse. Would do if I was drunk at a club and she hit on me... hard.

I hear people say that if given the chance everyone here would tap chandella... i have to disagree. I can honestly say I think I have pretty damn good standards for myself unless I'm drunk. Now that I think of it, I also can't remember ever hitting on a bl... err.... african american woman in my life. Just don't find them attractive I guess.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, 2 things.

first, Ima ugly MTF so chandella looks like a princess if u ask me 

Second, i can honestly say that the best sex experience i had ( not to say the best P*ssy ), came from a black woman. they r amazing :thumb02:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Bittany = by far the hottest ring girl. Would do 3 times a day... sometimes 4.
> 
> Arianny good body but a bad tit job (saw in playboy). Would still do 3 times a day.
> 
> ...


Yeah I kind of feel the same way about Orie... errr I mean Asians, unless they have big boobs. For some reason big boobs on an Asia girls is a turn on for me.


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

If either of Arianny or Brittney put a little effort into it, I'd let them have me. Both are friggin HOT


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> I'd let them have me


Rather interesting choice of words.:mistress01:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

The peoples Champ got a problem with the ******* ring girl? Smack talking a fighter is one thing but what the hell was the point of this? Is he trying to hype a Chael Sonnen vs Arianny Celeste fight?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> The peoples Champ got a problem with the ******* ring girl? Smack talking a fighter is one thing but what the hell was the point of this? Is he trying to hype a Chael Sonnen vs Arianny Celeste fight?


Not a fight. Grappling i'm sure. :thumb02:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Not a fight. Grappling i'm sure. :thumb02:


Something tells me he wouldn't be working on his triangle defense for this match.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Not really relevant to the important topic at hand but, ...cute.


----------



## Bmizner (Nov 23, 2011)

haha! Arianny was all butt hurt about it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bmizner said:


> haha! Arianny was all butt hurt about it


Yes I can imagine Arianny being butthurt, shes been butthurt since her high school days


----------



## Bmizner (Nov 23, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes I can imagine Arianny being butthurt, shes been butthurt since her high school days


its very possible because she has always been white knighted her whole life


----------



## Freakshow (Aug 10, 2011)

was sort of ironic that Arianny just won "Ring Girl of the Year" and Sonnen was the host


----------



## the traveler (Dec 1, 2011)

lol Can't believe my post got deleted and I got an infraction for it. What's point of being part of a messageboard when little things like that are not allowed. 

I joined this site because I hate the politics on sherdog and how the site is ran. I'll be looking for another mma site. What a waste of my time.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

the traveler said:


> lol Can't believe my post got deleted and I got an infraction for it. What's point of being part of a messageboard when little things like that are not allowed.
> 
> I joined this site because I hate the politics on sherdog and how the site is ran. I'll be looking for another mma site. What a waste of my time.


You didn't recieve an infraction, you recieved a warning because of your first contribution to the forum was this:

"Sonnen fans have to be the lowest members of society."

And if that's the kind of input you plan on bringing to this board then we'll learn to live without you - thank you


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

His name says it all, the irony.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------

